# Rare Photos Cougar Killing A Deer...



## Dave Hadden (Feb 3, 2021)

Taken two days ago down near Cobble Hill, south of where I live.
Not often you see a Cougar in the wild and rarely does one make a kill in your backyard, but here it is.
Photos taken from indoors so Cougar wasn't disturbed at all.
Only concern is this is near a well-used walking trail where locals often walk their dogs, so potential for conflict is high, given many Cougars are territorial.
One was shot a couple of days ago down island at Sooke, as it was hanging near a school and had taken a couple of pet cats recently so was considered a danger cat.

Anyway, here ya go....














Take care.


----------



## Saiso (Feb 4, 2021)

Cougars fascinate me! There are none here so I’m amused when I get to see pictures or videos. Thank you


----------



## Dave Hadden (Feb 4, 2021)

Saiso said:


> Cougars fascinate me! There are none here so I’m amused when I get to see pictures or videos. Thank you



Here's an interesting photo you might like then.\

There are three Cougars in this photo, two that are easy to spot and one that isn't.










Take care.


----------



## grizz55chev (Feb 4, 2021)

Dave Hadden said:


> Here's an interesting photo you might like then.\
> 
> There are three Cougars in this photo, two that are easy to spot and one that isn't.
> 
> ...


The 2 were easy, still looking for the 3rd!


----------



## Polish hammer (Feb 12, 2021)

I can’t find any lol


----------



## Saiso (Feb 12, 2021)

grizz55chev said:


> The 2 were easy, still looking for the 3rd!


Yeah I spent a few minutes and found two. Gave up on the third haha


----------



## Polish hammer (Feb 12, 2021)

Just found one now I can’t seem to not see it lol I wonder if there really is 3


----------



## DutchWoodPecker (Jan 6, 2022)

Found two, that I suppose are the easy ones.

Is the third one just one single paw sticking into the view from the left side of the image, slightly above halfway?


----------



## Polish hammer (Jan 6, 2022)

Not sure I look at this randomly yet and still haven’t found a 3rd I’m thinking there isn’t one


----------



## GenXer (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm in the I can't see anything category


----------



## GenXer (Jan 6, 2022)

Ok I found all 3, just had to turn the brightness up on the tablet.


----------



## Polish hammer (Jan 6, 2022)

Middle lower in grass is 2


----------



## DutchWoodPecker (Jan 6, 2022)

GenXer said:


> Ok I found all 3, just had to turn the brightness up on the tablet.


Ah, thank you for the hint! It looked a bit funny, but I dismissed it as leaves. Turns out it was indeed a bit funny


----------



## motorhead99999 (Jan 6, 2022)

There cool. Once in a while you hear of sightings here in upstate ny. Iv seen two and Been here my whole life. One was kayak fishing Schoharie creek at night for walleye. Turned towards the bank with my head lamp and it was crowched down in some brush watching us.


----------

